# Welche Schriftart?



## 14Hannes88 (24. November 2017)

Guten Tag,

ich suche die Schriftart von folgendem Logo:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht um das "KÄMMLER". Ich habe ein paar in der engeren Auswahl gehabt, doch leider konnte ich keine Schriftart finden die diesen "M" hat. Bei dem "Ä" bin ich mir sicher das dies selbstgemachtes Design ist und man es so in keiner Schriftart finden wird. Aber das "M" wird doch sicherlich irgendwo vorkommen. Weiß jemand wie die Schriftart heißt?

Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen. Danke.

Gruß


----------



## Kusanar (24. November 2017)

Der hier sieht verflucht ähnlich: Stop TrueType Font Download - ufonts.com


----------



## Cinnayum (24. November 2017)

System Shock 1!


----------



## Kusanar (24. November 2017)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> System Shock 1!



Ja, hast du Recht  Ist auch nicht das einzige Spiel, in dem der Font verwendet wurde. Der Font selbst ist übrigens ein paar Jährchen älter als das Spiel.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (24. November 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Der hier sieht verflucht ähnlich: Stop TrueType Font Download - ufonts.com



Das sieht verdammt gut aus! 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Kusanar (24. November 2017)

Gerne


----------



## Zeiss (28. November 2017)

Könntet Ihr mir vielleicht sagen, was das, für eine Schriftart ist: klick mich

Besten Dank.


----------



## Kusanar (29. November 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Könntet Ihr mir vielleicht sagen, was das, für eine Schriftart ist: klick mich
> 
> Besten Dank.



Dürfte eine eigens für BMW hergestellte Schriftart sein. Laut BMW Individual Homepage ist das "bmwtypewebbo_all.ttf". Ob man die frei bekommt, bezweifel ich, da sie hier auch schon entfernt wurde: BMW Helvetica Bold Font Download For Free. Am besten mal nach BMW Helvetica oder BMW Type Googlen, evtl. findest du die noch wo anders.


----------



## Zeiss (29. November 2017)

Cool, danke Dir


----------

